# My Scirocco - "Edelweiss"



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

So this is my Scirocco.








Picked it up last friday (Feb. 6th) and I'm really happy.








It is a 1.4 160 hp, candy white with black interior.
Xenon/HID headlights (maybe the first Norwegian Scirocco with HID's?)
RCD-510 with Dynaudio soundsystem
plus plus plus..








First evening with the car was in the garage, mounting the H&R Monotube coilovers. It went from this;








to this...
















The H&R's are adjusted to the lowest position in the front, and drops the car about 5 cm. It doesn't look low compared to a lowered mk5 because of the big wheel arches, but it really is! Espescially in these snowy weather conditions. (hate)
Winter wheels doesn't look as good as the Interlagos's.
























Interior shot








Today, I picked up the car from a tinting specialist - the car now has dark front (side) windows too!








No pictures yet.
All I can say, is that I love it!!







(and I want snow free roads, summer tyres and sunny weather)


----------



## SleepyHeadGti (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (KaldBlod)*

I'm moving to Norway... My 1SG will love that!


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (SleepyHeadGti)*

very nice!
how many km did you drive it lowered and what is your impression of the ride...
it looks of course much better now








how is the traction controll working im the snow??
congrats to your new car anyway, gode greier!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_very nice!
how many km did you drive it lowered and what is your impression of the ride...
it looks of course much better now








how is the traction controll working im the snow??
congrats to your new car anyway, gode greier!

I mounted the H&R kit at 19 km's, and now it has rolled over 500 km. It is a really hard ride, but you can feel the difference from cheaper suspension kits. The car doesn't look that low, but the underside of the car is more than low enough - ie. a beer bottle lying on the road got hit by the plastic covers underneath! :S
The traction control is working hard..







Looking forward to dry roads!








Thanks! This is "skikkelig gode greier!"


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you get the dsg option??
when i asked for it at the geman dealership they told me that the release of the engine with dsg is still to come???!!!
how many norwegian crown was the buying price of it??


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

I could buy the DSG option (about 1800 EUR or 15000 NOK), but I didn't want that.








When I think about it, the DSG option might only be available in the 2.0 TSI with 6 gears, and that the 7 gear DSG for the 1.4 TSI is coming very soon.
In Norwegian Kroner (crowns) it was about 366.000 (I work at a VW dealership and got about 35.000 discount, so I paid about 331.000 NOK (37.000 EUR)). For that price, you guys (Germans and Americans) can buy a Mercedes CLS!! :S


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

faen ta skatten og engangsavgift!!!


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

WORD.eller ORD


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (KaldBlod)*

gorgeous car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Two bad pictures from the cellphone...
Now with tinted front side windows.
























Adjusted the coilovers a little, to get the car a few centimetres higher at the front because of all the snow... Looking forward to mounting the 18" Interlagos's and summer wheels!


_Modified by KaldBlod at 9:43 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

Nice man vary envious. Been saving for a while for a new car i think if they bring this out here i will be spending the money.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_Nice man vary envious. Been saving for a while for a new car i think if they bring this out here i will be spending the money.

You definitely should! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cityxstar (Sep 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so jealous!! send me one here in the US!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cityxstar)*

that looks soooooooo good lowered...any chance of getting a close up of the little wheel gap?
The HIDs make it looks so much better also


_Modified by VrstewartW at 10:16 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks very good lowered. Ive ordered the H&R sport springs to be used with the DCC as I didnt want to throw it out. You obviously did so cos you have the full kit?
Did you obviously adjust the HID height afterwards? How was the allignment afterwards? Im always worried if it will be fine after suspension changes, and find it hard to find someone who can actually do it properly.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (JJM25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJM25* »_Looks very good lowered. Ive ordered the H&R sport springs to be used with the DCC as I didnt want to throw it out. You obviously did so cos you have the full kit?
Did you obviously adjust the HID height afterwards? How was the allignment afterwards? Im always worried if it will be fine after suspension changes, and find it hard to find someone who can actually do it properly.

I did not order the DCC, because I wanted a height adjustable kit.
The coils are adjusted to the lowest setting possible. It is low, but not very low. There is another kit from H&R called "Tiefe version" (low version), but I didn't order that. The car is low enough for driving like it is now. I like to drive fast, and that's not easy with a too low car!








HID's height adjust themselves.








I hope you show us some pictures when you get your car, JJM25. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KaldBlod at 5:31 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

How easy was the suspension change, similar to a mk5?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_How easy was the suspension change, similar to a mk5?

It is basically the same.
The front H&R shocks had "VW Golf mk V / Audi A3 8P" written on them, and the rear shocks read "Audi TT".


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

You gotta love it when an owner drops his car the night he gets it. That's a true bad ass right there.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (KaldBlod)*

Great pics, please register


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

I see, thanks








Im concerned that the stuff up the DCC dampers with the lower springs, but H&R tell me they are made for the DCC, so hopefully it should be fine. Really dont want to replace those dampers! 
Will post as soon as I get mine, cant wait!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

There are many people running H&R springs with DCC. No problem!
sciroccokartei: I will, tomorrow. Now, sleep!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Long time since last update.. This forum is so dead (the Scirocco part of it, o/c)...
Some small mods have been done lately. Right now I'm working on making the interior a little more exclusive. The cheap silver painted plastic is getting a layer with real alcantara stretched/glued over it.
















These parts is a little more tricky getting right, so I had to ask someone who knows how to do stuff like that for help - a girl. Let's hope she'll figure it out!







But before then, they need to be filed down because they're a real tight fit even without the upholstery glued on...








The 18" Interlagos wheels are sold, and I'm waiting for 5x112 to 5x130 wheel adapters. Can you guys guess what wheels are getting on? I can tell you that it's 19".








While I'm waiting for my wheel adapters to arrive, I tried on a set of original VW Tiguan wheels, 9x19 Savannah, ET33 because they have almost the same ET and wheel width/height (because they usually sit on a friends Scirocco). Looks like I can get a few rubbing issues in the inner fenders.. :S
























One day, I tried applying yellow Lamin-X to the front headlights. The result was not that good, because I didn't have time to finish it right. I might redo it later.
























Right now, only the fog lamps have yellow film.
Just for fun, a picture of the car with some Passat R36 replica wheels on it.









_Modified by KaldBlod at 10:32 AM 6-1-2009_


_Modified by KaldBlod at 10:34 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

The lamin-x idea looks pretty good. Hows the front emblem attached, is it de-badgeable?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

It is de-badgeable if you want to respray the hood.







It sits about 4-5 millimetres down. Attached with double-sided tape and clips of some sort. I'm going to spray my emblems black soon.


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking good! Tiguan wheels are good, but you should have a look for the Sagitta 19" wheels... im trying to order a set


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Finally!!


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

WOW!!!
and i dont talk about the pc game!
that looks outstanding






















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









skikkelig töff!!
what boltcircle is a scirocco?
great pics as well


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

OMFGGG
looks like sex. pure sex.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

PCD is 5x112. I'm using customized FK adapters, 13 and 14 millimetres for the 5x130 Porsche wheels.
Thanks to "ekkoj" for all the good pics!


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

Looks killer!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojo_powered (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amaxs81 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KaldBlod* »_Finally!!

















Those are some of the best pics I've seen. New desktop image!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

ekkoj took me and some more Scirocco heads out for a photo session last Friday. You can see more pictures on his blog here: http://blog.naess.net/?p=393
I think these came out...awesome!


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (KaldBlod)*

Hey man, I LOVE the Savannah wheels - tell me, you mention they should require no wheel spacers etc? Im trying to decide between the 19" Sagitta or the 19" Savannah! 
Which would you take?
PS those photos are amazing!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

No wheel spacers! I do not remember the ET right now, but they are a little wide. I mean that they should have had about 3-4 millimetres higher ET, but that's a big job, machining down the wheels.
I like the Sagittas too, but they might need a 5 millimetre spacer each.








I agree on the photos. "ekkoj" here have become a very good photographer lately!


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

Ah thanks, I found that the savannahs are ET33 9J so they arent that bad - will stick out another 2cm but it will prob look better anyways! THanks!


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

those pictures are ridiculous... A+


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

dear lord i love your car...this is exactly why i normally stay away from the scirocco forum, i can't take it!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Just mounted Porsche Cayenne Turbo calipers with 350 mm brake discs. This is how it should look from the factory.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

too sick... i hate you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sox1_4eva (May 30, 2006)

*Re: My Scirocco - "Edelweiss" (KaldBlod)*

car is sooooo sexy would not have changed the wheels though but to each is own 
nice car good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Going on a road trip next week.. 2000 km (each way) to Wörthersee, Austria.








And by the way. This machine works great on the track! Except the lack of 100 horsepower.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

New set of wheels every month?








Car looks absolutely great!
I've seen a couple of pictures of the Norwegian Scirocco gang and I just can't get enough. Love how everyone went for diffrent colours too.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Long time since last update... 

More great pictures from Joachim.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Great car!


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*your next mod....*








:laugh::laugh:


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome! hehe...

But I've sold it...


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

hello marius, too bad you sold it.
i saw it a couple of times on finn.no but didnt had the cash...
any particular reason for selling it?


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

KaldBlod said:


> Awesome! hehe...
> 
> But I've sold it...


What are you replacing it with?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Need money for a appartment to live in..

Right now I drive a 97 BMW 323i Touring. Want to replace it with a E36 M3 3.2.


----------



## SHABSFS (May 27, 2010)

your ex rocco is awesome dude


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

your car is so nice !!! i want one 

edit: sorry to hear you had to sell it! bmw looks good too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

The car is now for sale once again, but I suppose that doesn't matter for you Americans.. hehe 

I sold the beemer as well this week. Waiting for a black 2010 BMW 1-series diesel M-sport.


----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)

wow  great looking scirocco!!! you guys are lucky to have it!! :thumbup: great pics


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

so Nice! too bad you sold it


----------

